# baby pigeon about 17-19 days old



## curiousgal

Hi, I found a baby pigeon about 17-19 days old and need more information about feeding. I have a 1 ml syringe. I'm not sure how much to feed him or her. it was somewhat curious - when i first encountered the baby it was standing/sitting with a bigger bird late at night (an older sibling?) and I could see the other pigeons were up top of a ledge of a school. I can't even say how many feet up but it was HIGH; possibly 18-24 feet. So how did this little one get down on the ground? Why was it with another older pigeon?

The sad thing is that I went back today and the older pigeon had somehow ended up down a grate where it had been standing (could someone have thrown him there? it seems unlikely he'd get there on his own but possible he went there to hide or escape?) but the baby was alive and seated huddled in a corner against the building, not far from where last seen. I couldn't get to the two of them immediately because they were behind a gated area of a school with spikes and couldn't figure out how to navigate. 

the baby was pretty active at first and squeaked and tried to get away from me.

I'd appreciate help getting started. Thank you! I am not the best at navigating this site - I'm sure you've all offered this information again & again & again.

Thanks!

curious gal.


----------



## Reti

Thank you for rescuing this poor bird.
I am sorry the other one didn't make it.

Before you start feeding the bird please give him some water with salt and sugar, he might be dehydrated and needs to be stabilized first.
In 8oz of water you put 1/2 tablespoon sugar and 1/8 tablespoon salt.
If it is possible you could weight the bird and give him 10% of his body weight of the solution.
Please, place the bird on a cage/carrier or box and keep him warm. 
After a few hours you can feed him either baby bird formula, Kaytee Exact, from the pet store or baby cereal.
Another option is to give him puppy chow soaked in water.
The first feed shouldn't be too much, you can start with 10cc's A bigger syringe would be better, sometimes they sell them in the pet stores.
You will have to feed the baby three times a day.
As I said, the first feeding should be smaller then you can gradually increase the amount with each feeding until he you feed 30cc's/feeding.

Winthin a week he should start eating and drinking by himself.

If you go to the resource section of this forum you will finds lots of good information o feeding baby pigeons.

Please keep us updated and feel free to ask any questions you might have.

Reti


----------



## curiousgal

*thank you...*

hi Reti,
thank you!

is sea salt okay? that's what i have. I will have to go buy some sugar. 

do i have to open his beak or will he do so when he realizes food is there?

can he get some water alone until i get the other stuff?

are there dangers with feeding water?

I'll check out that other section also!

c.g.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Curiousgal,


There can be dangers trying to give water if one is putting it into their Beak...

My own method is to let them put their Beak "into" something, which is how they are fed by their biological parents - they put "their" Beak into the parent's Beak for their food and liquids.

You could dribble liquid gently on the middle area of the side of their closed Beak, and they will kind of drink that way...

Or, you could obtain say, a soft, rubber, usual kind of people-baby Nipple, and use the hollow side of it ( maybe trim off the flagne with scizzors ) and offer food and or Water that way. Most youngsters of this age will figure it out soon enough and enthusiastically eat and drink with this method.

To inspire them, you can moisten your finger tips and gently massage the sides of their Beak, then, guide their Beak into the Nipple's hollow with the food or Water in it. Food for them at this age is soupy-seeds ( seeds and liquid ) .

You may have to gently keep your finget tips on their Beak top or sides a little for them to feel something familiar as they insert their Beak into the nipple and are eating.

Can you describe the poops he is making so far?


Phil
las vegas


----------



## curiousgal

Hi Phil and Reti,

Thanks for your replies.

The bird weighs about five ounces (and seemed like while I was weighing him, he or she could almost fly out of my hand - flapping his wings, etc.). I looked up that this is about 142 cc's and 10% of that would be 14 cc's to give him of this salt/water/sugar combination - which sounds like a large amount. Is that right? I'm going to go slow anyway and see if he'll take it himself either from something or on the beak.

The bird's droppings are a dark brown ... v. small amount of white... strips going in a circle (intestine like) ... and there's been a pretty good amount of them in the last three hours.

thanks!
Cathryn.


----------



## curiousgal

*one more q*

do you mean using the nipple and a bottle? where is the food and water ? 

thanks.

cAthryn.



pdpbison said:


> Hi Curiousgal,
> 
> 
> There can be dangers trying to give water if one is putting it into their Beak...
> 
> My own method is to let them put their Beak "into" something, which is how they are fed by their biological parents - they put "their" Beak into the parent's Beak for their food and liquids.
> 
> You could dribble liquid gently on the middle area of the side of their closed Beak, and they will kind of drink that way...
> 
> Or, you could obtain say, a soft, rubber, usual kind of people-baby Nipple, and use the hollow side of it ( maybe trim off the flagne with scizzors ) and offer food and or Water that way. Most youngsters of this age will figure it out soon enough and enthusiastically eat and drink with this method.
> 
> To inspire them, you can moisten your finger tips and gently massage the sides of their Beak, then, guide their Beak into the Nipple's hollow with the food or Water in it. Food for them at this age is soupy-seeds ( seeds and liquid ) .
> 
> You may have to gently keep your finget tips on their Beak top or sides a little for them to feel something familiar as they insert their Beak into the nipple and are eating.
> 
> Can you describe the poops he is making so far?
> 
> 
> Phil
> las vegas


----------



## curiousgal

*resources section?*

Hi Reti,

I obviously think this site is wonderful but my suggestion would be that it could be laid out better. Or else it's the way I expect it to be laid out is different than it is. However, I went to the resources section and did not see anything about feeding baby pigeons.

thanks for your help!

Cathryn.

If you go to the resource section of this forum you will finds lots of good information o feeding baby pigeons.

Please keep us updated and feel free to ask any questions you might have.

Reti[/QUOTE]


----------



## Reti

Cthryn,

there is a sticky post "various methods for feeding squabs" on the resource section.
Anyways, 14 cc's sounds much. I calculate in ml and mg, but 10% of the body weight is correct, I checked it out again to make sure.
The baloon method is great for feeding babies, but can be quite messy.
The easier way for older babies, like yours, is to feed him soaked puppy chow for now and also you can feed frozen thawed peas and corn.
You can put out a small bowl of water, and gently dip his beak in it (be careful not to put the nostrils in the water) he might drink by himself. If not you will have to do it with a syringe. You gently open his beak and put a drop at the tip.
If you are confident you go with the syringe past the tongue into the throat past the windpipe opening, which is easy to see and you can squirt a larger amount of fluids into him. There are risks with this method if you haven't done it before, so which ever you are more comfortable with.

If he is trying to fly off he is close to eat by himself soon. 

Reti


----------



## curiousgal

*okay... one more q... also note: no "sticky" coming up for me.*

hi Reti,

i've recently found out that cc's and ml's are the same number.

thanks for this clarification. i tried the dripping the solution on the beak and he got a bit in that way but I'll try the dipping the beak in bowl way again (didn't work the first time).

so i was reading all this info that said to feed cereal so that's what i went out and bought ! can i do that until tomorrow when i can buy some puppy chow?

and how do i feed him?

Thanks v. much!

I do not see the 'sticky' on the resources page.

C.g.


----------



## Skyeking

Hi curiousgal,

Thank you for your help with this baby. The poop sounds like it should be, nice brown ribbons like what comes out of a soft icecream machine.

Do you have any wild bird seed? This bird is old enough where you can start seed feeding, as well as using the puppy chow. 

Do you have any frozen peas? You can thaw them and feed to the youngster.

If you have bird seed, you can soak some bird seed for 10 minutes and drain well. You can hand feed it down his throat or use a tiny baby spoon. It is messy but with a baby spoon you can just gently slide the seed down the back of the throat behind the tongue. Be sure to only soak the seed you will use, because you can't reuse any seed that sits in water over time.

Use one hand to hold the spoon the other you can use to gently open the beak with thumb and forefinger.

Treesa


----------



## curiousgal

hi treesa,

thanks.
i guess what i've been reading is for a younger bird but can i feed it softened oat cereal (like cheerios) just for today? I looked for puppy chow but did not find it when i was out and was getting a bit confused by what i was reading. (the info that talks about a baby bird on this site only talks about cereal. I don't see the "sticky" on the resources page that Reti mentioned.)

I dribbled some salt/sugar/water combo on the beak but it did not get very much since I wasn't certain of the amount. I am also caring for a sick cat (who I also have to feed) and trying to tend to life... so while I feel I've been spending a lot of time, I feel like I've accomplished very little other than getting the bird in a "safe" space.

Yes, I have wild bird seed but I do not have a baby spoon. Even if I did, do I have to worry about where the seed goes (which side of the throat) or will it naturally go in the right spot? Thus far I have always tended to older pigeons and so I have not had to 'deal' with any of this.

Thank you!

Sorry to sound frustrated but ... I don't want to set this bird down the wrong path.

c.g.


----------



## Skyeking

First of all, you are doing fine in being careful.

It is a little tricky but you can do it. Just wet the cheerios until they are softened and not dripping wet. Put one cheerio behind the tongue, let it close its beak and swallow and then repeat.

If you open the beak you can see a hole in the tongue,that is the hole where the baby breaths thru to get air to its lungs. Therefore you want to get the food behind the tongue. 

If you have peas, or even frozen corn thawed, you can start by handfeeding it one by one until you feel more get more comfortable feeding the baby. Then you start on seed. 

Treesa


----------



## curiousgal

HI treesa,

thanks. I am not used to handling baby pigeons at all and so I am nervous about opening the beak and putting something behind the tongue but maybe once i attempt it it'll be okay. I do not know if the bird has gotten enough fluids. ??

Are you saying that peas or corn are 'easier' than the cereal or is this basically the same method?

thanks v. much. is it too late to do it now and should i 'wait' until the morning?

c.g.


----------



## Skyeking

Hello again,

Do you feel more comfortable putting a thawed (room temp) piece of corn or pea down his throat? Whichever is easier for you to manipulate with your fingers and place behind his tongue is what is best. 

Did you soak the cheerios in water? Drain off any excess water on whatever you use and give him at least a tablespoon's worth, okay?

He should have some food in his little belly before he goes to sleep, and feed him again in the morning.

You will do fine, just go slowly.

Thank you again for your kindness.

Treesa


----------



## Reti

The method for the peas, corn and cheerios is the same.
If the bird didn't eat anything today you should feed him something no matter how late. 
Also give him water, always. They can easily dehydrate.

You are doing great, Cathryn.
You'll see the feeding ,one piece at a time vegies or cheerios is not too hard. If the pieces aren't too big he will swallow them.

Reti


----------



## curiousgal

hi treesa and reti,

thanks for your encouragement. 

I think I am way behind tho' where you think I am in knowledge, as far as baby birds.  I tried to open the bird's beak - I know you can't open too wide - and I will have to open it pretty wide to even see the tongue. How do you hold the bird when you are doing this, etc.? what are the 'tricks?'

The bird did drink some water out of a little container.

Thanks! I'm sure others take to this information more quickly, even as total newbies, but maybe there needs to be a place that outlines how to hold the bird while doing all this. Perhaps that is on the 'sticky' Reti was referring to that I could not locate. (sorry I'm stressed at having to feed my cat already. feeding a bird too is almost too much!)

C.g.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi curiousgal,


A Pigeon of this age will learn to Drink from a small shot-glass or the likes, very easily of you merely...  

1) Moisten your finget tips lightly in TEPID Water.
2) Gently massage the sides of their Beak with your damp fingertips.
3) Guide their Beak into the small container of Liquid.
4) Make sure the liquid is "TEPID".

Also, a Pigeon of this age is poised to learn to peck eat of their own, for which..

1) Scatter a small amount of "SEEDS" on a light colored Terrycloth Towell, and...
2) With your crook'd index finger, pretend to peck "with" them...and, they will soon peck nicely themselves...unless they are afraid of you or upset or confused about the situation.

Just be gently and calm and in a soft voice telling them admireing and happy things...

The "Hollow" side of a (people-baby-bottle) 'Nipple' ( Just the "nipple" and cut off the excess 'rim' if you want) can serve as a soft, small, Beak accomidating little feeding shape-container method for young Pigeons who need TO be "fed". They put their tender Beaks into it, and they eat. Likewise, with warm moist fingertips, gently massage the sides of their Beak and lead it into the HOLLOW side of the little Nipple which contains the Food.

Small Seeds and Water will do, but ideally one also mixes in some Nutritious powder things to make a light 'Soup'.

The Pigones naturally are fed by inserting THEIR Beak "into" the Beak of the Parent, hence, the approximate size of a 'nipple' when your finger tips are on their Beak sides as they slide their Beak 'in', feels "GOOD" and familiar to them...and also lets you feed them SEEDS and LIQUID at the same time, as well to offer Water between times in case they are thirsty.

Unless deathly ill, they may be allowed to be the judge of whether they are thirsty or not.

If the Bird is pooping, it is not starving...

Get it some nice "SEEDS" at any Grocery Store in the Pet Food Isle...

And...

See what you can do...
 


If the Bird is eating enthusiastically form the little Nipple, one may restrain them from their assertive pushings by parting the fingers of the other hand and kind of going over their neck and back to have those fingers in front of their SHOULDERS.

One best NOT in any way push or press against their Crop when they are eating or have just ate.

Or, have someone gently restrain their pushinf from the 'shoulders' if you can muster an assistant.

If you feel you need to force feed this Bird, just do as was mentioned earlier in this thread, (sorry, I am in edit mode and can not remember who nor check that from here, forgive me...) of pre-soaking ( or not ) some Seeds, and gently opening their Beak, put the Seeds in there one or two at a time, about half way into the length of their Beak. They will swallow. Be careful to avoind any Sideways stresses of their Beak halves, and only open it up and down.

Soon, or now even, this Bird will be wishing to learn to peck anyway, for which, kind encouragements of you pecking "with" them will be helpful to their interests...


Best wishes!

Phil
lasvegas


----------



## Reti

That is great news the baby is drinking.

You are doing good, Cathy, don't worry, you'll both be fine.
If the bird doesn't hold still when you feed him you can wrap him in a towel and leave only the head out. You don't need to wrap tight!
Then I place the baby/burito betwen my legs so I can have both hands free, one to open the beak and the other to feed. 
You can open the beak with both index fingers and then put one finger between upper and lower beak so you can put the food in after which you let him swallow.

Let us know how it goes.

Reti


----------



## curiousgal

*bird eating food in box.*

hi. so thank you all!
good morning. thank you for working with me & my fears.

i tried what phil said and put some moistened cheerios in the box and some seed last night and did a pecking motion with my finger and in the morning most of it was gone! i just gave the bird some more of the moistened cheerios but i hope i didn't give too much because he ate them all and then started squeaking. ?? he looks pretty fulled up. 

i'm glad to *know* more about how to treat a real baby that needs hand feeding in case the next one i come across does need that (relieved this one doesn't).

a few other questions:
should i still be giving some kind of electrolyte mix or is plain water okay?

should i also get something with some protein like the puppy chow? 

thank you!

c.g./cathryn.


----------



## Reti

That is great news.
Thank you.

Plain water will do from now on. The electrolyte solution is given only once to stabilize the bird. Once he is hudrated and starts eating you can give plain water.

So now he is eating, it would be great if you can offer him a good pigeon seed mix and some grit. Cheerios and puppy chow is good for a bird that needs to be hand fed, sick, injured or very skinny.

It is not absoletly necessary but he I like to give them vitamins specifically for birds, in their water twice a week. You can purchase it from the pet store.

You did great, thank you for all you do for this little guy.

Reti


----------



## curiousgal

hi . thanks reti!

can someone tell me where the page is with the photos of a pigeon as it grows? 

Is there a forum to offer suggestions for the web site? there's so much valuable information here - it's an amazing resource of course! 
& i know how hard it is to keep these things updated so i offer suggestions in solidarity not critique.

thanks everyone!

i'll let you know how bird is doing.

cathryn.


----------



## Reti

Hi Cathryn,
If you go to section Pigeons Daily, there is a resource section. You'll find lots of useful information there.

Thanks for the updates.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Cathryn, 

Here is the link to a website that shows everyday pigeon development:


http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## kaisan

pdpbison said:


> Hi Curiousgal,
> 
> 
> There can be dangers trying to give water if one is putting it into their Beak...
> 
> My own method is to let them put their Beak "into" something, which is how they are fed by their biological parents - they put "their" Beak into the parent's Beak for their food and liquids.
> 
> You could dribble liquid gently on the middle area of the side of their closed Beak, and they will kind of drink that way...
> 
> Or, you could obtain say, a soft, rubber, usual kind of people-baby Nipple, and use the hollow side of it ( maybe trim off the flagne with scizzors ) and offer food and or Water that way. Most youngsters of this age will figure it out soon enough and enthusiastically eat and drink with this method.
> 
> To inspire them, you can moisten your finger tips and gently massage the sides of their Beak, then, guide their Beak into the Nipple's hollow with the food or Water in it. Food for them at this age is soupy-seeds ( seeds and liquid ) .
> 
> You may have to gently keep your finget tips on their Beak top or sides a little for them to feel something familiar as they insert their Beak into the nipple and are eating.
> 
> Can you describe the poops he is making so far?
> 
> 
> Phil
> las vegas


so i had 2 pigeon like a pair and they laid eggs and the eggs hatche sad one of then couldnt make it and on the 14th day the parent like escaped like they flew away and never came back so i started following what u have said and he is doing well actually and i just wanted to ask is it okay to feed like plain water


----------



## Marina B

What are you feeding him at the moment? If his food is watery, then no need for water. One should never put water by syringe into their beaks as they can easily aspirate.


----------



## kaisan

Marina B said:


> What are you feeding him at the moment? If his food is watery, then no need for water. One should never put water by syringe into their beaks as they can easily aspirate.


ok ok thanks for saying that and yes the food is watery i mean not like watery watery and i dont put water by sirynge like now he is old enough to eat seeds so i feed him a good pigeon mix which people in my neighbour hood feed their pigeons it is a racing pigeon mix


----------



## kaisan

and umm i had one another question about my baby pigeon, what are the signs of aspirate


----------



## Marina B

He will do open mouth breathing with a raspy sound.


----------



## kaisan

Marina B said:


> He will do open mouth breathing with a raspy sound.
> [/QUOTE
> oh ok thank u he doesnt do anything like that


----------

